# Silver King Wingbar



## Dave Stromberger (Oct 6, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/234724181479?campid=5335809022


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2022)

Oxidized!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2022)

@tacochris  Here's your chance to add a Wingbar to your crispy collection


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 6, 2022)

Hope the rider entered concussion protocol...


----------



## frampton (Oct 6, 2022)

🙂


----------



## tacochris (Oct 6, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> @tacochris  Here's your chance to add a Wingbar to your crispy collection



You certainly have my number my friend.  Haha. 
That price is a tad....nope.  Lol


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 6, 2022)

Ooof!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2022)

BARN FIND! RARE Vintage Antique Monark Silver King Aluminum 1930's Era Bicycle​

 8 watched in last 24 hours
Condition: Used

Price: US $1,950.00

Best Offer:
Make offer:
8 watchers

Pickup: Free local pickup from Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, United States. 
Returns: Seller does not accept returns 













Pics to archive.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2022)

Yep!
This one definitely falls under the category of;
“If they had only known, they would’ve taken better care of their bike.”


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2022)

Makes you wonder if some sellers even look at the pics they post?, not even a pic of the best part, the WINGBAR!, like selling a car and only posting a pics of the bumpers!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2022)

It isn't as bad as the one that arrived at Memory Lane maybe six years ago that was dug out of a river bank.


----------

